# Eurovision Song Contest 2015



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

What do you think of the Eurovision Song Contest on here? There sure is some interesting entries this year.

Latvia's kinda avant-garde:





Armenia's just awesome:





Israel's pretty groovy:





And UK's just goofy:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Did I hear correctly that *Australia* have been given a wild-card entry for this year?

Australia???  I ask you!!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Since Eastern European-driven tactical voting came into play added to by the gratuitous 'make the novelty Finnish heavy metal band or the Austrian woman with a beard win' policy the contest is about as on the level as WWE.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2015)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Did I hear correctly that *Australia* have been given a wild-card entry for this year?
> 
> Australia???  I ask you!!!!


It's as European as Israel!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

These are just terrible; they all have the exact same look and feel. Europe has copied the worst of American culture and in turn, destroyed its own.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Since Eastern European-driven tactical voting came into play added to by the gratuitous 'make the novelty Finnish heavy metal band or the Austrian woman with a beard win' policy the contest is about as on the level as WWE.


sigh! True, simply true .... Mrs Hermit looks forward to this as one of the highlights of the TV year - the headphones get quite a bit of use that week!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Headphone Hermit said:


> sigh! True, simply true .... Mrs Hermit looks forward to this as one of the highlights of the TV year - the headphones get quite a bit of use that week!


It is pretty terrible. I used to have a grudging respect for it back in the 70s and 80s when it was more innocent. Now it's just a freak show with an unsavoury side-order of bent voting.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Mrs Hermit looks forward to this as one of the highlights of the TV year


Oh dear! ..............


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I think Eurovision Contest represents the lowest of the lowest and worst of the worst in music. It's worse still than average music that's in the hit charts. It can't get any worse, not even asian pop music.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

DeepR said:


> I think Eurovision Contest represents the lowest of the lowest and worst of the worst in music.


Obviously you think too highly of it! :devil:


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

The event is kitsch and tasteless. Cheap politics are also infiltrated here.

In my country there was a debate whether to send a representative to the festival (because it's expensive, we had floods this winter throughout the country, thousands people without shelter, agriculture collapsed...). Unfortunately, decision was to send a representative.


----------

